# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  WIMCO Does Nantucket

## JEK



----------


## Peter NJ

Not good news for my buddy..

----------


## MIke R

ACK is WASP yupppie heaven.....WIMCO is a natural fit

----------


## Peter NJ

My buddy rents Houses on ACK..Im affraid they will blow him out of the water..He also does SBH,Lyford Cay,and Stowe..ACK is beautiful and you know it..

----------


## Peter NJ

Is that Compound in Johns pic The Waiwinett? <sp>

----------


## MIke R

> .ACK is beautiful and you know it..




absolutley no doubt....in the off season when Muffy, Buffy and Tad leave the island and go back home....LOL

----------


## Reed

Doug will be fine.  The picture is of the Wauwinet.  I live there half the year and am not a Muffy!!!

----------


## andynap

I got that email but when I go on the site I can't find Nantucket. I would like to see what's available.

----------


## MIke R

> Doug will be fine.  The picture is of the Wauwinet.  I live there half the year and am not a Muffy!!!




I _know_  you know what I'm talkin about....LOL

----------


## Peter NJ

> Doug will be fine.  The picture is of the Wauwinet.  I live there half the year and am not a Muffy!!!




You know Doug?? I was a Groomsman at his Wedding on SBH..

----------


## JEK

Listings start 1 April.

----------

